# COCRODRILE



## luna555 (Ene 19, 2007)

Hola a tod@s estoy usando este programa (COCRODRILE) y es que esta muy bien , el problema es que quiero utilizar un multiplexor (74151) y no lo tiene ¿alguien sabe como poder añadirle algun multiplexor o actualizar su base de datos 


gracias


----------



## ratoseco (Ene 24, 2007)

54150/DM54150/DM74150,
54151A/DM54151A/DM74151A
Data Selectors/Multiplexers
General Description
These data selectors/multiplexers contain full on-chip decoding
to select the desired data source. The 150 selects
one-of-sixteen data sources; the 151A selects one-of-eight
data sources. The 150 and 151A have a strobe input which
must be at a low logic level to enable these devices. A high
level at the strobe forces the W output high and the Y output
(as applicable) low.
The 151A features complementary W and Y outputs, whereas
the 150 has an inverted (W) output only.
The 151A incorporates address buffers which have symmetrical
propagation delay times through the complementary
paths. This reduces the possibility of transients occurring
at the output(s) due to changes made at the select inputs,
even when the 151A outputs are enabled (i.e., strobe low).
Features
Y 150 selects one-of-sixteen data lines
Y 151A selects one-of-eight data lines
Y Performs parallel-to-serial conversion
Y Permits multiplexing from N lines to one line
Y Also for use as Boolean function generator
Y Typical average propagation delay time, data input to W
output
150 11 ns
151A 9 ns
Y Typical power dissipation
150 200 mW
151A 135 mW
Y Alternate Military/Aerospace device (54150, 54151A) is
available. Contact a National Semico


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 24, 2007)

si es la version 3,, pues no se puede hacer nada... ese programa no maneja librerias.. si se rata de la ultima version, no sé.. pero te recomiendo que si estas montando algo con solo integrados ttl puedes usar el programa winbreadboard, simula la protoboard y tiene muchos integrados.... Suerte.


----------

